# Low flow on an Eheim Pro 3 2075



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I have an Eheim Pro 3 2075 hooked up to a 69 gallon tank with the spray bar adapter, and it has never seemed to generate much pressure ever since I installed it, nowhere near the flow that my fluval 405 with spray bar is generating, is there something wrong or is this normal? Do you normally run both the fine white filter pad and the course blue pad, or is that fine white filter pad perhaps my problem? I have all 4 baskets filled with matrix, and clean the filter once per month, I have also tried cleaning out the tubes and strainer, any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

summit said:


> I have an Eheim Pro 3 2075 hooked up to a 69 gallon tank with the spray bar adapter, and it has never seemed to generate much pressure ever since I installed it, nowhere near the flow that my fluval 405 with spray bar is generating, is there something wrong or is this normal? Do you normally run both the fine white filter pad and the course blue pad, or is that fine white filter pad perhaps my problem? I have all 4 baskets filled with matrix, and clean the filter once per month, I have also tried cleaning out the tubes and strainer, any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


You may have the baskets too tightly packed with matrix. You may want to try adding a layer or 2 of some Eheim noodles as a bottom of the basket layer to allow for better flow through.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is your fine filter pad on top of the plastic screen or under? I made the mistake of reversing it and having it on top of the plastic screen and what happens is that the pad gets sucked into the intake and blocks the flow.....dumb mistake but it happens.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for the replies, as far as the matrix goes, it has not always been all matrix, I was running the standard media kit it came with for a while the the rings with the same sort of issue. Also the white filter pad is under the plastic screen, did my filter maintenance today to double check , any other thoughts?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have anything installed inline? Is the tubing as short as it can be? Also, how far is the filter below the bottom of the tank?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

I find the flow is very low on the new eheims compared to the older models. Maybe it is a design thing.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a hydor heater installed, but I have checked to make sure there is no blockages there, the tubing is only about 4 feet, the filter sits right underneath the tank in a factory built cabinet. Perhaps it is just the way it is, if the water line was to drop beneath the spray bar, it might spray out about 10"-12" to give an idea where the fluval would probably hit the other side of the tank glass.


----------

